# Ipsy Science: AKA How on Earth did you get that bag, girlfriend?!



## Heather Hicks (Jun 11, 2013)

[SIZE=10pt]OK, so I said when I got my bags this month, I was going to post my profile information and results in the hopes we could compare them and figure out which profile selections resulted in which products being received. So, here goes. (Note: I do not know what color eyeliner Iâ€™m getting, cream or powder blush, etc., so I will try to update this list when I actually get my bags in the mail. Also, keep in mind that Ipsy says the things you â€˜likeâ€™ with little hearts will influence which bag they assign to you for the month. That is hard to deal with, but I will make notes under my age as applicable to this month.)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Bag #1: The Real Me[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10pt]Looks selected: Classic, Bridal, Formal, Natural, Professional, Sultry[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Stylists selected: Promise, Heart, Charis[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Comfort level: Somewhat comfortable[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Adventurous level: Not very adventurous[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Brands selected: All EXCEPT for--Covergirl, ELF, Kiehl's, L'Oreal, Maybelline, Philosophy, Living Proof, Kerastase, Yes To, Murad, Carol's Daughter, and Neutrogena[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Products I love most: Eyeshadow, eyeliner, lipstick, and lip gloss[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Skin, hair, and nail products: Moisturizer, treatment, masks/exfoliators, nail colors, and fragrance[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Shop at: Specialty, department stores, online[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Skin tone: Light[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Skin concerns: Redness[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Eye color: Hazel[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Hair: Light brown[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Hair description: NONE (chose to skip in the hopes I do not receive hair products)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Age: Said I was born in 1975[/SIZE]

Things liked: Purple looks (to try to get purple eyeliner) and any Mosaic blushes

*Bag #1 Results:* Blush, lip pencil, J Cat palette, [EYELINER, HIGHLIGHTER]

*Bag #2: My Wild Side *

[SIZE=10pt]Looks selected: Hip/edgy, club goer, sultry, worldly[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Stylists selected: Michelle, Andrea, Bethany, Kandee (Note: I skipped Jessica because people suspect she was the one that selected St. Tropez last month--which I got and HATED)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Comfort level: Very comfortable[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Adventurous level: Somewhat adventurous[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Brands selected: All EXCEPT for--Same as above, but I did include Kiehl's (never tried them)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Products I love most: Primer/BB cream, eyeshadow, eyeliner, lipstick[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Skin, hair, and nail products: Treatment, nail colors, fragrance[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Shop at: Specialty, online[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Skin tone: Fair[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Skin concerns: Fine lines/wrinkles, oiliness/large pores[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Eye color: Hazel[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Hair: Light brown[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Hair description: Needs volume, dry and damaged[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Age: Said I was born in 1980[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Things liked: Same as above[/SIZE]

*Bag #2 Results:* Blush, lip pencil, J Cat palette, [EYELINER, EYELASHES]

*Bag #3: Anything Goes  *

[SIZE=10pt]Looks selected: Classic, natural, vintage/retro, sultry, simple[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Stylists selected: Same as #1[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Comfort level: Very comfortable[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Adventurous level: Very adventurous[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Brands selected: All EXCEPT for--Same as #2[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Products I love most: Foundation, powder, concealer, primer/bb cream, eyeshadow, eyeliner, lip gloss, brushes, tools[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Skin, hair, and nail products: Moisturizer, treatment, masks/exfoliators, nail colors, fragrance, body lotion, bath/shower gels[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Shop at: Company stores, tv, online[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Skin tone: Light[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Skin concerns: Dryness/dehydration[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Eye color: Hazel[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Hair: Light brown[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Hair description: NONE (chose to skip in the hopes I do not receive hair products)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Age: Said I was born in 1985[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Things liked: Same as above[/SIZE]

*Bag #3 Results:* Blush, lip pencil, J Cat palette, [EYELINER, HIGHLIGHTER]

*THOUGHTS/ANALYSIS*: My only thought at the moment comes from comparing bag 2 and bag 3. In bag 3, I selected "Simple" as one of my looks. My guess would be that anyone who said they liked things simple did NOT receive eyelashes as we all know they aren't exactly simple and easy. I think this over ruled comfort level or adventurous level. But did anyone say they liked "Simple" products and they still got eyelashes?


----------



## LindseyJ (Jun 11, 2013)

The only two looks I have liked on my quiz are simple and natural. I got the eyelashes this month. I'm totally fine with it because I've never used them. I don't know if it matters or not, but I have very adventurous selected. Maybe they think about sending things that are different than what they think you would normally wear if you have that selected?

Oh, and I have somewhat comfortable selected.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 11, 2013)

Hmm...Very interesting. So there goes my theory on the eyelashes. I will say this, I had said I wanted eyeliner in all 3 profiles, and I got eyeliner in all 3 bags. So I was impressed that they listened on that. Sure, with only 2 colors, I am assured to have at least 2 of them be the same, but it gives me yet another chance to get the Purple I want most and the Iron I want as well. (If I get 3 Iron's, I will try to trade for Purple). I'm wondering if skipping the hair question did help avoid Psssttt in 2 of my bags? For the other bag, I'm thinking if I selected dry and damaged like I did, maybe they are thinking powder is drying so it would not be right for me? In a way, though I did not want it, it might have been nice to get Psssttt instead of 2 highlighters, but then again, I can buy Psssttt at a lot of drugstores on the cheap. If the highlighter is fantastic, I might keep both. If not, I may trade or sell it. But I doubt I'll seek out the Psssttt in trade for anything. Now I just hope I get a good mix of blushes and colors. Can't wait to get my bags, or just a tracking # for that matter.

Thanks so much for replying! I'm anxious to see what others think about their quiz profiles in relation to their results for June.


----------



## unicorn (Jun 11, 2013)

Here are my June results:

Hip/Edgy, Club-Goer, Sultry

Andrea, Kandee, Promise

Very Comfortable with Makeup

Somewhat Adventurous

Brands: all but Josie Maran, Covergirl, Maybelline, Living Proof, Carol's Daughter, Ahava, Yes To

Blush/Bronzer, Eyeshadow, Eyeliner, Mascara, Lipgloss, Brushes, Tools

Cleanser, Moisturizer, Treatment, Masks/Exfoliators, Nail Color, Hair Styling, Hair Tools, Body Lotion

Specialty Retailers, Dept Stores, Company Stores, Online

Skin = Fair

Skin Concerns are Oiliness and Large Pores

Eyes = Blue

Hair = Red

Hair needs volume, split ends

Results: Blush, lip pencil, glitter palette, gel liner, and the dreaded Pssst dry shampoo.

I'm assuming my 'needs volume' is what screwed me with the dry shampoo, but I don't really consider dry shampoo to be an appropriate product for volumizing and texture.. more a cleanser with the added affect of giving 2nd day hair a little boost.


----------



## MissAprosexia (Jun 11, 2013)

Hm, your bag number two is basically the same as my profile AND I got that same bag (according to my glam room).


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissAprosexia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm, your bag number two is basically the same as my profile AND I got that same bag (according to my glam room).


 That's great news! I mean, I hope it is what you want. But I'm saying I think it is great news if we are at least seeing some consistency. Maybe we can crack the code after all, haha!


----------



## MissAprosexia (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha, no, it's exactly what I wanted (here's to hoping that eyeliner is purple).  The only reall difference was that my stylists were just Michelle and Andrea and my hair is Red.

My grandmother answered the quiz as follows (to the best of my memory):

[SIZE=10pt]Looks selected: Classic, Natural, Professional[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Stylists selected: Promise[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Comfort level: Somewhat comfortable[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Adventurous level: Not very adventurous[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Brands selected: Not sure?  Mostly high end stuff.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Products I love most: lipstick, foundation, brow stuff, powder, blush[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Skin, hair, and nail products: Moisturizer, treatment, nail colors, and fragrance[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Shop at: online[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Skin tone: Light[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Skin concerns: Wrinkles, Dryness[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Eye color: Blue[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Hair: White[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Hair description: Curly[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Age: 87[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]She got the eyeliner and the brow pencil.[/SIZE]


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are my June results:
> 
> ...


 Hmm...I had "needs volume" too on one profile and didn't get it. My guess would be that you had down that you liked hair styling and hair tools. Maybe so few people said they liked hair products that those who said they were open to getting them were pegged as the best group to get Pssstttt? Just my guess, given our similarities and differences in profiles.


----------



## cskeiser (Jun 11, 2013)

I marked Simple and still received the eyelashes... marked that my hair needed volume and received highlighter instead of dry shampoo.... go figure....I

don't understand the mix of products based on the profiles that's for sure... I don't have a clue as what to mark, so I guess I'll just leave it. I've never

tried lashes (hence the Simple profile)....guess I'll need to try them.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 11, 2013)

*BAG 1:* *Looks selected:* Classic, Vintage/Retro, Sultry   *Stylists selected:* Kandee, Michelle, Andrea *Comfort level:* Somewhat Comfortable *Adventurous level:* Very Adventurous *Brands selected: *Benefit, Bobbi Brown, e.l.f., UD, Juice, Lancome, L'Oreal, MAC, MUFE, Maybelline, The Balm, OPI, Philosophy, stila, NYX, Butter, Lorac, Too Faced, nails inc, fresh, Origins, essie *Products I love most:* powder, blush, eye shadow, eyeliner, mascara, lipstick, brushes, tools *Skin, hair, and nail products:* moisturizer, treatment, nail colors, hair styling, hair tools, body lotion *Shop at:* mass, specialty, department, company, online *Skin tone:* light *Skin concerns: *dryness &amp; dehydration *Eye color:* hazel *Hair:* light brown *Hair description:* needs volume, frizzy *Age: *20   *Things liked: *Nyx Cream Blush, Cailyn Linefix Gel Eyeliner   What's in the bag? Nyx Mosaic Blush in Silk, Cailyn Linefix Gel Eyeliner in Iron, J.Cat Sparkling Cream Palette in Volta (cool tone), Starlooks Lip Liner in Bare, Chella Ivory Lace Highlighter   *ANALYSIS:* The blush color is perfect for my light skin tone. The fact that I had "liked" the cream blush did not factor in to my bag but it is unknown when they ran Ipsy Match. It may have been after I liked the blush. I feel that the eyeliner color fits in with my chosen "looks" better than purple would have. Ditto the selection of Bare lip liner. Highlighter also seems like a "classic" choice but lashes could have fit as well.

I have a second profile that I will add to the thread once I receive it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 12, 2013)

Popping in to say that I love the title of this thread hahaha :]


----------



## Juicesnberriez (Jun 12, 2013)

I have dry and frizzy selected and am still getting the dry shampoo. I also stated that I didn't want hair products. So there goes that theory as well.


----------



## Xiang (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *THOUGHTS/ANALYSIS*: My only thought at the moment comes from comparing bag 2 and bag 3. In bag 3, I selected "Simple" as one of my looks. My guess would be that anyone who said they liked things simple did NOT receive eyelashes as we all know they aren't exactly simple and easy. I think this over ruled comfort level or adventurous level. But did anyone say they liked "Simple" products and they still got eyelashes?


 The only looks I had selected was Natural and Simple and I got eyelashes and highlighter. I had eyeliner selected but did not receive eyeliner... even though there are two shades available. I'll admit, I'm rather baffled at how I managed to get this bag this month. But then highlighter was probably the most natural/simple out of that group of items.

On another note, I skipped the hair question and avoided the dry shampoo. Not sure if it's a coincidence though.


----------



## unicorn (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm...I had "needs volume" too on one profile and didn't get it. My guess would be that you had down that you liked hair styling and hair tools. Maybe so few people said they liked hair products that those who said they were open to getting them were pegged as the best group to get Pssstttt? Just my guess, given our similarities and differences in profiles.


 I think you're right! Needless to say.. I unchecked hair stuff for future bags, haha. A hair product would have to be REEEALLY amazing at this point for me to switch from my Tigi Your Highness products, and Ipsy doesn't really send out the kind of brands that I'd usually want to use in my hair. I'll stick to birchbox for my skincare/haircare, and Ipsy for my makeup and 'fun' stuff.


----------



## unicorn (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have dry and frizzy selected and am still getting the dry shampoo. I also stated that I didn't want hair products. So there goes that theory as well.


 okay, now I'm just puzzled.

I reeeally hope the reviews/surveys help this matching start to make some sense.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't think they *really* used the Ipsy Match this month. I've noticed that there seem to be very specific bag combos with certain blush/lip liner/glitter colors. Like all the Psssst bags have the warm toned glitter palette, and they also all seem to have brighter blush &amp; lip liner colors. I've also noticed that all the bags with the lashes seem to have the cooler glitter and the bare lip liner. It's like they put together certain bag variations ahead of time and maybe tried to match you to one thing, even if that meant the rest of your bag was a miss. Hopefully I'm wrong and there are more variations it just seems really specific and not actually customized like they claim to be.


----------



## Juicesnberriez (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't think they used it this month or last month either. Lol. Just being honest.


----------



## alterkate (Jun 12, 2013)

I just re-checked my profile because this month is pretty much a complete bust for me. The only two products I would have used are the dry shampoo and the highlighter pencil, and do you think I'm getting either of them?? Nope. I have "Professional, Simple, and Natural" as my styles. I specifically left off all lip products and eyeliner from my profile and said I wanted hair products, and I'm getting the lip liner and the liquid eyeliner. In purple, no less! I'm not sure what professional office would be keen on purple liquid liner and false eyelashes! I skipped the stylist question entirely because I haven't had time to check them out and have no idea what each person's style actually is. I don't know if that hurts or helps? I'm leaving reviews on everything saying "please don't send me this again" so we'll see if that helps!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah, it is all very frustrating, isn't it? I am 100% convinced they aren't down to trying to match colors yet. (Scares me, because I am pretty partial to pink blushes--hate peachy ones--certainly don't want to be saddled with Pecan.) Anyway, every time I think something makes sense, someone comes along and proves me wrong. I don't know. I mean, I'm sure they are going for the 'best match' based on profiles, but they aren't doing a very good job of it yet. Maybe the reviews will help, to an extent. But even then, I have issues with the way the reviews might be used, and though I asked Ipsy about that on their FB page, all I got was a totally useless lip service answer. 




 I wish they'd give a little direction as to how to fill out the reviews to help guide their Ipsy Match program or whatever. Like, what I asked was in relation to the glitter palette (But I was nice--I promise!). I asked, what if we didn't like the palette itself, but we do like glittery things and say we would like to try more from J Cat but just not the glitter palette? In other words, how would they interpret low scores for a product? Would it only affect that specific product? Or, would they think I wouldn't want glittery things or nothing from J Cat? Anyways, I think they got the message in relation to the J Cat palette specifically. But in thinking about reviewing other products, this is our way of talking to them. I just want to know how they are going to interpret what we are saying. All they said was "the reviews are just one thing taken into consideration" or something to that effect. Duh! I want to know *how* they are taken into consideration and *to what extent.*


----------



## Xiang (Jun 13, 2013)

Well, I did select very adventurous so maybe that explains the lashes? I really don't know. Like others have mentioned this month, I do not get the feeling that they are using the ipsyMatch this month at all.


----------



## bluelion (Jun 13, 2013)

I was wondering if answering "very adventurous" would somehow override anyone who otherwise describes their look as natural, classic, etc. I don't know, I guess I'm willing to cut them a little slack because they've only recently starting using this matching system (well, advertising it so openly, that is), so I'm sure there are multiple kinks to work out. I wasn't a fan of last month's bag because the colors weren't really my style (nor my match with the Yaby), but overall it seemed to be one of their most popular ones. They definitely can't all be winners.

It's a little frustrating, sure, but with their numbers and the opportunity for profit, this variation was bound to happen.


----------



## Juicesnberriez (Jun 13, 2013)

> I just re-checked my profile because this month is pretty much a complete bust for me. The only two products I would have used are the dry shampoo and the highlighter pencil, and do you think I'm getting either of them?? Nope. I have "Professional, Simple, and Natural" as my styles. I specifically left off all lip products and eyeliner from my profile and said I wanted hair products, and I'm getting the lip liner and the liquid eyeliner. In purple, no less! I'm not sure what professional office would be keen on purple liquid liner and false eyelashes!Â I skipped the stylist question entirely because I haven't had time to check them out and have no idea what each person's style actually is. I don't know if that hurts or helps? I'm leaving reviews on everything saying "please don't send me this again" so we'll see if that helps!Â


 I'd be more than willing to trade the dry shampoo with you for one of your items. Send me a pm if interested.


----------



## Juicesnberriez (Jun 13, 2013)

> I was wondering if answering "very adventurous" would somehow override anyone who otherwise describes their look as natural, classic, etc. I don't know, I guess I'm willing to cut them a little slack because they've only recently starting using this matching system (well, advertising it so openly, that is), so I'm sure there are multiple kinks to work out. I wasn't a fan of last month's bag because the colors weren't really my style (nor my match with the Yaby), but overall it seemed to be one of their most popular ones. They definitely can't all be winners. It's a little frustrating, sure, but with their numbers and the opportunity for profit, this variation was bound to happen.


 But see this is why they should just send everyone the same thing. It's only until they stated they would use ipsy match that problems begun. I don't think it unreasonable for people to expect them to do what they say. If they aren't going to be able to match, just don't do it. Send everyone the same thing (or not and lose members like birchbox) and we will have no justification for complaints.


----------



## bluelion (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But see this is why they should just send everyone the same thing. It's only until they stated they would use ipsy match that problems begun. I don't think it unreasonable for people to expect them to do what they say. If they aren't going to be able to match, just don't do it. Send everyone the same thing (or not and lose members like birchbox) and we will have no justification for complaints.


 I don't disagree, but I just don't see it as likely to happen. I don't really think any sub box has really mastered the customization aspect (though I only have 2 myself) just yet. Until they get there, the best thing for people to do is evaluate whether or not the risk is worth it to them individually.


----------



## Juicesnberriez (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't disagree, but I just don't see it as likely to happen. I don't really think any sub box has really mastered the customization aspect (though I only have 2 myself) just yet. Until they get there, the best thing for people to do is evaluate whether or not the risk is worth it to them individually.


 For me it's only 10 bucks. So if I at least get one thing I like plus the bag, I'm ok. But there are some people who won't be. Just saying Ipsy made it harder on themselves when it wasn't really necessary.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Jun 13, 2013)

I wonder how ipsyMatch is set up. I imagined some sort of filter system but it doesn't really seem to fit what's going on.

I got my bag for this month. I thought that even if I don't use the cream palette (I got the cool shades when I look better in warm) and lashes, at least I have the blush and lip liner to look forward to. But the blush came in Pecan and the lip liner came in the shade Bare. And my skin is light, lol. So the only thing that I'll actually use in the whole bag will be the highlighter. Tbh, this is the very first month that I've had a dud bag from Ipsy. I'm disappointed but not that upset. One bad bag from the past 8 months isn't too bad.

My feedback to Ipsy this month is to 1) add skin tone warm or cool to their questions 2) allow us to pick one single item that we do NOT want in the bag ie. hair products, tanning/bronzers, fragrance, etc 3) change the very first question that asks about personal style to pick two styles only.

I was thinking how awesome it would be if IpsyMatch went something like this. Set up all the bag variations. All products get tagged with qualifiers such as warm or cool, hair/skin/eyes/lips/blush/tanning/etc. And everybody gets matched through a filtering system. The first level of question could be skin tone (warm or cool) and that can be used to eliminate all the bags that are the wrong skin tone. And then the second level of question can be the one single item that we do NOT want in our bag so the bags that do contain those items can get eliminated as well. And then the third level of filtering can be for styles. The remaining bags get chosen based on the bag that fits our personal style.

Ok, I'm done daydreaming about the perfect bag, lol.

Option two, Ipsy goes back to no variations.


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Jun 14, 2013)

> I wonder how ipsyMatch is set up. I imagined some sort of filter system but it doesn't really seem to fit what's going on. I got my bag for this month. I thought that even if I don't use the cream palette (I got the cool shades when I look better in warm) and lashes, at least I have the blush and lip liner to look forward to. But the blush came in Pecan and the lip liner came in the shade Bare. And my skin is light, lol. So the only thing that I'll actually use in the whole bag will be the highlighter. Tbh, this is the very first month that I've had a dud bag from Ipsy. I'm disappointed but not that upset. One bad bag from the past 8 months isn't too bad. My feedback to Ipsy this month is to 1) add skin tone warm or cool to their questions 2) allow us to pick one single item that we do NOT want in the bag ie. hair products, tanning/bronzers, fragrance, etc 3) change the very first question that asks about personal style to pick two styles only. I was thinking how awesome it would be if IpsyMatch went something like this. Set up all the bag variations. All products get tagged with qualifiers such as warm or cool, hair/skin/eyes/lips/blush/tanning/etc. And everybody gets matched through a filtering system. The first level of question could be skin tone (warm or cool) and that can be used to eliminate all the bags that are the wrong skin tone. And then the second level of question can be the one single item that we do NOT want in our bag so the bags that do contain those items can get eliminated as well. And then the third level of filtering can be for styles. The remaining bags get chosen based on the bag that fits our personal style. Ok, I'm done daydreaming about the perfect bag, lol. Option two, Ipsy goes back to no variations. :laughing:


 I complettely agree. I also got the same EXACT bag as you. II hate the variations especially when soome people gget significantly more expensive items than others. last monthh wwas a complete miss for me and i wrote ipsycare an email about that. i also adjusted my profile. well again this month it seems that my profile has been completely overlooked as i'm light skinned, how has adhesive sensitivites so NO lash glue which means no lashes. and the pecan blush isn't even a blush, but a bronzer that i cannot use on my skin! i am unable to tan so i am as light or lighter in the summer than in the winter and i live in so cal. while i love the chella highlighter i wanted the cailyn eyeliner sooo badly have been wanting to try them for months now and was sooo excited to see them in the bag only to receive an item of significantly lower retail value along with being unable to even try it if i wanted to. i wiish they wouldn't have so much variation, that is why i left birchbox because of "box envy" aand feeling like i always got the lowest value box. which has now happened twice with ipsy.. its not as if i don't like the products they are sending out, becase i do, i just strongly dislike the ones sent to me. and i feel that they should have at least given those getting the laashes the mosiac blush that is of slightly highly retail value to compensate a bit for the huge difference in bag values. i am glad they are starting to allow reviews, but there was no space to write anything about why i might love or hate a product, company, item, etc like birchhbox has. so instead i wrote a nice email to ipsy explaining all this and giving my feedback that way since i don't know of any other way to do so as of yet.


----------



## lacquercabinet (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm about to re-take the quiz and I have a really stupid question - are the pictures that are in color (as opposed to the B&amp;W ones) the things we're picking? Or are the B&amp;W ones the things we're picking?


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 14, 2013)

The colored (pink) selections are the ones you are choosing.


----------



## alterkate (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder how ipsyMatch is set up. I imagined some sort of filter system but it doesn't really seem to fit what's going on.
> 
> ...


 You would think that it wouldn't be too difficult to set this up properly with computer systems! I know you can't please everyone, and even a system like this might still miss here and there, but for it to be so consistently off-base from what people are looking for, it really feels like they aren't trying very hard at all! I think I wouldn't even mind bag variations if it was completely random. But when they tell you that they are trying to give you what you want based on a profile and then just ignoring the profile completely, it makes for unhappy campers all around.


----------



## joanholloway (Jun 17, 2013)

My profile: Looks- classic, vintage/retro, natural Stylists-skipped this question Very comfortable Somewhat adventurous I chose a lot of brands. NYX was not one of them, but everyone received that. Types of products- powder, blush/bronzer, eyeliner, mascara, lipstick, lipgloss Other products: moisturizer, treat,net, mask/exfoliant, hair styling, fragrance, lotion, shower gel Light skin Skin concerns: hyper pigmentation, redness, dehydration/dryness Brown eyes Red hair Hair concerns-needs volume, dry/damaged My activity: when I saw the NYX spoiler I liked NYX and other brand cream blushes about 5-6 times because I really wanted a cream blush. I'm new so had not "liked" anything else on the site. My bag: Cailyn eyeliner in Iron. This makes sense for my vintage style and being very comfortable with makeup since gel liners are considered a little more difficult to use than pencil. Glitter cream in Volta. I think these were random for everyone. The warmer shades would be much better suited to me but Ipsy doesn't ask for undertones. Starlooks lip liner in Bare. I know this is supposed to be more neutral and not the purple/brown that it actually is so makes sense with my natural style and I selected only somewhat adventurous so they may think red and bright pink might be outside my comfort zone. NYX cream blush in Bronze Godess. It looks like my "liking" cream blush worked! But this is a terrible color for me. Bronzers look muddy on my light skin. I think any other shade would have worked for a classic/natural look. Chela highlighter pencil. This works with my style choices as well as my high comfort level. I feel like these types of products aren't in the average girls makeup bag so they may want to send them to people who said they were "experts". Overall I think Ipsy match did work for me. I'm not super happy with some of the colors but I think if I spend some time liking the shades I want on their site, my bags will become better matched. However, I do think the dry shampoo would have matched my profile because I expressed an interest in receiving hair products and noted that my hair lacked volume, which dry shampoos are said to help with. I also think the eyelashes would have matched my vintage/retro style as well as my high comfort level. It should be noted that I received the crowd pleaser/generic bag. Maybe I am just that average?


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 17, 2013)

> My profile: Looks- classic, vintage/retro, natural Stylists-skipped this question Very comfortable Somewhat adventurous I chose a lot of brands. NYX was not one of them, but everyone received that. Types of products- powder, blush/bronzer, eyeliner, mascara, lipstick, lipgloss Other products: moisturizer, treat,net, mask/exfoliant, hair styling, fragrance, lotion, shower gel Light skin Skin concerns: hyper pigmentation, redness, dehydration/dryness Brown eyes Red hair Hair concerns-needs volume, dry/damaged My activity: when I saw the NYX spoiler I liked NYX and other brand cream blushes about 5-6 times because I really wanted a cream blush. I'm new so had not "liked" anything else on the site. My bag: Cailyn eyeliner in Iron. This makes sense for my vintage style and being very comfortable with makeup since gel liners are considered a little more difficult to use than pencil. Glitter cream in Volta. I think these were random for everyone. The warmer shades would be much better suited to me but Ipsy doesn't ask for undertones. Starlooks lip liner in Bare. I know this is supposed to be more neutral and not the purple/brown that it actually is so makes sense with my natural style and I selected only somewhat adventurous so they may think red and bright pink might be outside my comfort zone. NYX cream blush in Bronze Godess. It looks like my "liking" cream blush worked! But this is a terrible color for me. Bronzers look muddy on my light skin. I think any other shade would have worked for a classic/natural look. Chela highlighter pencil. This works with my style choices as well as my high comfort level. I feel like these types of products aren't in the average girls makeup bag so they may want to send them to people who said they were "experts". Overall I think Ipsy match did work for me. I'm not super happy with some of the colors but I think if I spend some time liking the shades I want on their site, my bags will become better matched. However, I do think the dry shampoo would have matched my profile because I expressed an interest in receiving hair products and noted that my hair lacked volume, which dry shampoos are said to help with. I also think the eyelashes would have matched my vintage/retro style as well as my high comfort level. It should be noted that I received the crowd pleaser/generic bag. Maybe I am just that average?


 I keep getting the crowd pleaser bags. What in my profile says "hey she's easy"??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You would think that it wouldn't be too difficult to set this up properly with computer systems! I know you can't please everyone, and even a system like this might still miss here and there, but for it to be so consistently off-base from what people are looking for, it really feels like they aren't trying very hard at all! I think I wouldn't even mind bag variations if it was completely random. But when they tell you that they are trying to give you what you want based on a profile and then just ignoring the profile completely, it makes for unhappy campers all around.


 You know, I kind of wonder if the problem isn't so much the computerized matching system as it is how many of each item they have to send out. Let's take the lip pencil, for example. I do NOT think they are trying to match colors yet (though I'm hoping they will some in the future) and everyone got this product, but, let's just pretend they did try to match colors for the sake of argument. Bare is the least popular for people to receive by and large, both according to MUT, and according to what I've seen on Ipsy sites. If it is so universally unpopular, doesn't it also make sense that Starlooks would likely have more of that color in stock to hand over to Ipsy than they would the more popular Tipsy or Tickle Me Pink? The result, many more Ipsy subscribers get Bare instead of the color they wanted, no matter what their profile indicated. You could do similar analogies with other product and color variations. The PSSSTT, for instance, costs less than the Cailyn liner. So even though Cailyn may have more purple and iron on hand than other colors to give to Ipsy to send out, they are still probably going to send Ipsy fewer in numbers than PSSSTT is going to send them because the PSSSTT is a much cheaper product. PSSSTT is probably going to give Ipsy more dry shampoos to send out precisely due to the lower cost of the item. Of course, for those who did not get an eye liner, from our perspective, it sucks!

I do think the system needs to be improved. For instance, some people actually WANT the less popular items or colors. So, Ipsy should do their best to make sure those items and colors go to the people who want them. But once those who have the unpopular items have them and there are still unpopular items left for Ipsy to send out, how do they decide who to send it to? It is a problem. That said, did they really have to put the Bare lip pencil and the Copper blush and the Volta palette together? I think that was a BIG, BIG mistake! Those who got Bare (and did not want it) should have gotten a more popular blush. Likewise with the Copper. Likewise with the Volta over the Susie. Now, I am sure they could never get to the point of matching each color combo per person. However, I think they probably put together so many bags of the same colors/kind before they run the matching system to decide who gets which bag. (The same way that Birchbox has numbered boxes, except that Ipsy has fewer variations and probably fewer bag combos). So the solution would be simple--do NOT create a bag like this one which has 3 really unpopular colors. Whatever you need to do, make sure that those who get a color or item they probably won't like will get a more sought after product or color. Even if they don't want the popular product or color themselves, it will make it easier on them to trade for something they want. But that stupid Copper blush? It is poison! Everyone is trying to get rid of it and pretty much no one wants it. (I got one of these bags, by the way, and I cancelled the account that was linked to that subscription, telling them the reason I did so was because it I got the Bare lip pencil AND the Copper blush AND the Volta instead of Susie. I hope they listen!)


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *joanholloway* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My profile:
> 
> Looks- classic, vintage/retro, natural
> ...


 I'm glad you got a cream blush, but I honestly have the feeling liking cream blushes had nothing to do with it. I liked all the mosaic blushes I could find on all my accounts, but I got 2 powder blushes and 1 mosaic. I think which type of blush you got as well as color was just random.

I do think having eye liner checked got you an eye liner. I lucked out as that was checked on all 3 of my accounts and I got 3 eye liners. But, I also think you could just as easily have gotten the PSSSTT shampoo for checking hair styling products. However, maybe Ipsy did realize most people would prefer a higher priced eye liner over the dry shampoo. So maybe they had enough eye liners to send out to those who had eye liner checked??? Just guessing/wondering. Also, I am thinking about how the quiz was when they matched you with a bag. That happened before they previewed the Cailyn liner, I think, so I could see where some might have added eye liner as an item they wanted after the fact, but it was too late to get them the Cailyn.


----------



## alterkate (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad you got a cream blush, but I honestly have the feeling liking cream blushes had nothing to do with it. I liked all the mosaic blushes I could find on all my accounts, but I got 2 powder blushes and 1 mosaic. I think which type of blush you got as well as color was just random.
> 
> I do think having eye liner checked got you an eye liner. I lucked out as that was checked on all 3 of my accounts and I got 3 eye liners. But, I also think you could just as easily have gotten the PSSSTT shampoo for checking hair styling products. However, maybe Ipsy did realize most people would prefer a higher priced eye liner over the dry shampoo. So maybe they had enough eye liners to send out to those who had eye liner checked??? Just guessing/wondering. Also, I am thinking about how the quiz was when they matched you with a bag. That happened before they previewed the Cailyn liner, I think, so I could see where some might have added eye liner as an item they wanted after the fact, but it was too late to get them the Cailyn.


 I don't know, I have hair styling products checked and eyeliner unchecked. I didn't get the Psssst but I did get the Cailyn in purple.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't know, I have hair styling products checked and eyeliner unchecked. I didn't get the Psssst but I did get the Cailyn in purple.


 Hm...I think I'm about done trying to figure them out. I don't think there was anything to figure out and there is no logic to it, not yet anyway. Ipsy Match needs a serious redo.


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 18, 2013)

> Hm...I think I'm about done trying to figure them out. I don't think there was anything to figure out and there is no logic to it, not yet anyway. Ipsy Match needs a serious redo.Â


 I totally agree Heather! It was so random...


----------



## Xiang (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm...I think I'm about done trying to figure them out. I don't think there was anything to figure out and there is no logic to it, not yet anyway. Ipsy Match needs a serious redo.


 Definitely agree that Ipsy Match needs a redo and there was no logic behind this month's bags.

And tbh, I don't think liking the eyeliners had anything to do with people receiving them in their bags this month. From what I remembered, the only sneak peek that came out in May were the NYX blushes. All other sneak peeks came out after Generation Beauty (beginning week of June). The bags were shipped pretty early too. I got my shipping info around the 7th. So I'm pretty sure the bags were all getting packed before anybody had the chance to like anything this month except for the NYX blushes.

Plus I loved the mosaic blush on Ipsy's site the day the first sneak peek came out in May and I ended up with the powder blush... in Pecan of all colors.


----------



## ohdahlia (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think they *really* used the Ipsy Match this month. I've noticed that there seem to be very specific bag combos with certain blush/lip liner/glitter colors. Like all the Psssst bags have the warm toned glitter palette, and they also all seem to have brighter blush &amp; lip liner colors. I've also noticed that all the bags with the lashes seem to have the cooler glitter and the bare lip liner. It's like they put together certain bag variations ahead of time and maybe tried to match you to one thing, even if that meant the rest of your bag was a miss. Hopefully I'm wrong and there are more variations it just seems really specific and not actually customized like they claim to be.


 Oddly, I got the warm glitter, the lashes, and the bare lip liner.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 28, 2013)

Updating my account since anything after the 1st is not considered for that month's bag.




My picks:


Classic
Sultry
Formal
Worldly




My picks:


Promise
Kandi
Heart
 


My Pick:


Very Comfortable
 


My Pick:


Very Adventurous
 





My Picks:


Bare Escentuals
Benefit
Bobbi Brown
Urban Decay
MAC
Make Up For Ever
theBalm
Philosophy
Stila
NYX
Smashbox
Tarte
Buxom
Butter London
LORAC
Too Faced
Carol's Daughter
Essie
 


My Picks:


Foundation
Powder
Blush &amp; Bronzer
Eye Shadow
Eye Liner
Mascara
Lipstick
Lip Gloss
Brushes
Tools
 


My Picks:


Cleanser
Moisturizer
Nail Colors
Body Lotion
Bath &amp; Shower Gels
 


My Picks:


All of it
 


My Pick:


Light
 


My Picks:


All
 


My Pick:


Brown
 


My Pick:


Black
 


My Pick:


Needs Volume


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder Zadi! I'm going to work on mine now! Hopefully it will help!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 28, 2013)

This is my theory on Ipsymatch (and profile matching in general):

Each selection to every question is assigned a number value.  Each bag combination is also assigned a number value.  Your get the bag that your total (or average) matches.  So even if you scored low for skin tone (say if the light colored blush combinations were a low value), you could score high for selecting a certain Stylist and raise your total (or average).  Same thing with 'loving', you get another value added to your total.  So basically, your selection for one question may place you out of the range for your 'perfect' bag based on the value assigned to that specific selection.  Obviously there is no way we could get it how we want everytime since we dont know all the bag combinations, but since they may be using an average or rounding our 'scores' we probably would never get a perfect bag everytime anyway.  That is all totally just my opinion, but I just don't see how else they could do it electronically.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my theory on Ipsymatch (and profile matching in general):
> 
> Each selection to every question is assigned a number value.  Each bag combination is also assigned a number value.  Your get the bag that your total (or average) matches.  So even if you scored low for skin tone (say if the light colored blush combinations were a low value), you could score high for selecting a certain Stylist and raise your total (or average).  Same thing with 'loving', you get another value added to your total.  So basically, your selection for one question may place you out of the range for your 'perfect' bag based on the value assigned to that specific selection.  Obviously there is no way we could get it how we want everytime since we dont know all the bag combinations, but since they may be using an average or rounding our 'scores' we probably would never get a perfect bag everytime anyway.  That is all totally just my opinion, but I just don't see how else they could do it electronically.


 My question would then be what they do if one bag is overwhelming popular even going by the profiles. Say 42% of the profiles all scored highest for bag #3. How do they decide who takes precedence to get that bag and who will get their 2nd or 3rd choice (depending on how popular that bag is). I also wonder if they prepare the bags and then run the matching service or if they run the matching service and try to prepare more bags for the most popular choices until they run out of enough products to make up that bag. Did that make sense? Anyway, I could see the matching system using a point thing like this. This is why I think it would be soooo very wonderful if they would not just approach matching with positive numbers but also matching with negatives. Like, if this is in fact the way it works, then maybe we select things we don't like and it takes away a point from a bag which includes a negative product. A bit hard to explain. If you have ever seen the subscription videos by this one girl who rates her boxes by a system, it would help you understand. She is a makeup artist and here is what she does. If she wants to keep something for herself, she gives it 2 points. If she will give it away or keep it for use with clients, she gives it 1 point. If she hates it to the point of throwing it away or if it is a tiny foil packet, she takes away 1 point. If Ipsy is only approaching it in a positive manner, then I could see people ending up with products they really do not want. Take the PSSTTTTT shampoo for example. I know some people wanted it but a lot of people did not. So if there was a way to tell Ipsy to put a lower priority on hair products then maybe that bag would not be picked for you. I myself would probably put a low priority on hair products. Not only do I get a lot of hair products in subs which I won't use, but I look at the flip side that it takes up space which could have been with a product I would have preferred. Sure, it might not be my #1 favorite product that I lost out on due to getting the hair product, but if I got a so so product instead of one I really disliked, it would help me like the overall bag much more. True, there is no real way to get perfect bags since the subs approach things as a surprise and we can never set up our profiles to anticipate every possible product or bag variation. Nevertheless, I think if they added this 'products I don't like dimension' and maybe let us rank them, our bags might start to be truly more personalized. Ok, enough babbling for now. I'll post my info when my bags come.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My question would then be what they do if one bag is overwhelming popular even going by the profiles. Say 42% of the profiles all scored highest for bag #3. How do they decide who takes precedence to get that bag and who will get their 2nd or 3rd choice (depending on how popular that bag is). I also wonder if they prepare the bags and then run the matching service or if they run the matching service and try to prepare more bags for the most popular choices until they run out of enough products to make up that bag. Did that make sense? Anyway, I could see the matching system using a point thing like this. This is why I think it would be soooo very wonderful if they would not just approach matching with positive numbers but also matching with negatives. Like, if this is in fact the way it works, then maybe we select things we don't like and it takes away a point from a bag which includes a negative product. A bit hard to explain. If you have ever seen the subscription videos by this one girl who rates her boxes by a system, it would help you understand. She is a makeup artist and here is what she does. If she wants to keep something for herself, she gives it 2 points. If she will give it away or keep it for use with clients, she gives it 1 point. If she hates it to the point of throwing it away or if it is a tiny foil packet, she takes away 1 point. If Ipsy is only approaching it in a positive manner, then I could see people ending up with products they really do not want. Take the PSSTTTTT shampoo for example. I know some people wanted it but a lot of people did not. So if there was a way to tell Ipsy to put a lower priority on hair products then maybe that bag would not be picked for you. I myself would probably put a low priority on hair products. Not only do I get a lot of hair products in subs which I won't use, but I look at the flip side that it takes up space which could have been with a product I would have preferred. Sure, it might not be my #1 favorite product that I lost out on due to getting the hair product, but if I got a so so product instead of one I really disliked, it would help me like the overall bag much more. True, there is no real way to get perfect bags since the subs approach things as a surprise and we can never set up our profiles to anticipate every possible product or bag variation. Nevertheless, I think if they added this 'products I don't like dimension' and maybe let us rank them, our bags might start to be truly more personalized. Ok, enough babbling for now. I'll post my info when my bags come.


Makes total sense, and those are really good questions we will probably never know the answers to haha!  I noticed the Ipsymatch explanation page says this (not sure if this was there before, page says it was edited on 6/25):

_*PLEASE NOTE!* All changes must be made BEFORE the 1st of the month to be reflected in that month's Glam Bag. We send all orders to the warehouse and begin preparing bags to ship on the 1st of the month. As well, while we strive to accommodate all of your preferences, we cannot guarantee that every single product will be a perfect fit, as we optimize to give you the bag with the most items that we think you will love._

That really makes me think the matching system they use is based on averages and that they are not trying to make sure we love all 5 items.  I do think it would be nice if their system was sophisticated enough that we could rank our likes and dislikes, but that could still rule out a potentially great bag (say if our shade preference for a lippie was only in a bag combination with a hair product we didnt want).  I think the other hard part is that most of us would still want to try a product we wouldn't normally like, if it was cool enough or from a brand we were interested in.  Maybe as Ipsymatch evolves they will give us more clues on how to get better matches for ourselves




.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Makes total sense, and those are really good questions we will probably never know the answers to haha!  I noticed the Ipsymatch explanation page says this (not sure if this was there before, page says it was edited on 6/25):
> ...


 True. There is no way to ever get it perfect all the time and I think most people recognize this. But, this doesn't stop the frustration of seeing someone else get the perfect bag for you, especially if most of it is like yours except you got 1 or 2 products you hate when they got those 1 or 2 you really wanted. I also know what you mean about sometimes wanting something you wouldn't normally want just because of the brand or hype over it. If Ipsy could do some sort of ranking (both negative and positive) it would probably come closest to the best match. Say for example you like getting eyeshadow ok but not if you get eyeshadow instead of a lip product. That's a lot more useful information than just clicking off on both of them which makes it look like you enjoy both equally. Oh well, if they are making a sincere effort, that is enough for me right now. I just hope they won't give up improving the system as we go along. Just because you can never reach perfection doesn't mean you shouldn't try and get as close as possible. I do appreciate them putting out the clear notice that you are wasting your time obsessing over your quiz and redoing it multiple times after the 1st. But then, we wouldn't know anyone who would do that sort of thing, now would we?


----------



## Cristi Smith (Jul 7, 2013)

There's a lot of good theories here.  I just wish my colors would match better... the products are fantastic.  Not sure what I'm doing wrong there.


----------



## joanholloway (Jul 7, 2013)

Based on my profile, my July bag should contain: -Pop lip crayon in coral -coola tinted -eyeshadow palette (only because it looks like everyone is getting it. I do not have eyeshadow selected as an interest) -beach spray -face scrub I will update this post when I get the bag to see how close it came. Anyone else have any predictions for July?


----------



## joanholloway (Jul 13, 2013)

> Based on my profile, my July bag should contain: -Pop lip crayon in coral -coola tinted -eyeshadow palette (only because it looks like everyone is getting it. I do not have eyeshadow selected as an interest) -beach spray -face scrub I will update this post when I get the bag to see how close it came. Anyone else have any predictions for July?


 I received my Ipsy bag today and I got exactly what I predicted. I think I had more success with Ipsy match this month because I changed my "adventure" level to "not very adventurous". Basically, I like what I like so send me what I like!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Xiang (Jul 13, 2013)

I switched from very adventurous to not very adventurous too after the whole eyelash thing last month. And i'm getting the salt air perfume this month. My styles were simple and natural. I kinda wondered if those with very adventurous selected with blushes/bronzer checked got benetint in their bags.


----------



## unicorn (Jul 13, 2013)

My bag this month actually makes sense with my profile, dunno if it was a fluke or not.

I got the humidity spray and I have frizz as a concern, microdermabrasion scrub with large pores and blemishes checked, and they sent me the coola without a tint with fair skin checked.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 13, 2013)

Ok, so my bag ended up being this one:



​  ​ Personal style: Classic, Sultry, Formal, Worldly

Stylist: Promise, Kandee, Heart

Comfort level: Very comfortable

Adventurous level: Very adventurous

Brands I love: Bare Escentuals, Benefit, Bobbi Brown, Urban Decay, MAC, Make Up For Ever, theBalm, Philosophy, Stila, NYX, Smashbox, Tarte, Buxom, Butter London, LORAC, Too Faced, Carol's Daughter, Essie

Types of makeup I love most: Foundation, Powder, Blush &amp; Bronzer, Eye Shadow, Eye Liner, Mascara, Lipstick, Lip Gloss, Brushes, Tools

Types of skin/hair/nailcare products I love most: Cleanser, Moisturizer, Nail Colors, Body Lotion, Bath &amp; Shower Gels

Shopping: all companies listed

Skin tone: light

Skin concerns: all

Eye color: Brown

Hair color: Black

Hair type: Needs volume


----------



## cg0112358 (Jul 18, 2013)

Anyone want to chime in specifically on if/how skin tone affected colors sent?

I notice that when I had Light chosen I received cooler colors (last month I received Volta and lip pencil in Bare) and when I changed to Fair I started receiving warm colors (Coral Crush).


----------



## joanholloway (Jul 18, 2013)

> Anyone want to chime in specifically on if/how skin tone affected colors sent? I notice that when I had Light chosen I received cooler colors (last month I received Volta and lip pencil in Bare) and when I changed to Fair I started receiving warm colors (Coral Crush).


 I have my profile set to light and also received Volta /bare last month and coral crush this month. BUT, we got the Pop Beauty spoiler before the first and I "liked" a bunch of looks containing coral/orange/peach lips in hopes of getting the coral crush.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm wondering something... most of the people I've seen get the Derma-E scrub have been "older" (at least late 20s, which to Ipsy's teen-heavy subscriber base, is PRACTICALLY ANCIENT, apparently).  I'm 30, had my real age listed on my profile, and got the scrub.  (I have since traded it for the perfume)

Did any teens/early 20s ladies get the scrub?  My theory could be completely off... but in the meantime, I took 10 years off my age in the Style Quiz... just in case!  (I did the same thing with Birchbox several months ago and have gotten MUCH better boxes since!)


----------



## sldb (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering something... most of the people I've seen get the Derma-E scrub have been "older" (at least late 20s, which to Ipsy's teen-heavy subscriber base, is PRACTICALLY ANCIENT, apparently).  I'm 30, had my real age listed on my profile, and got the scrub.  (I have since traded it for the perfume)
> 
> Did any teens/early 20s ladies get the scrub?  My theory could be completely off... but in the meantime, I took 10 years off my age in the Style Quiz... just in case!  (I did the same thing with Birchbox several months ago and have gotten MUCH better boxes since!)


I'm 39 and didn't get the scrub (which is kind of a shame because I wanted it!). I have two subs and both list my real age. I got Benetint and Nailtini.


----------



## fadingsuns3ts (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm 39 and didn't get the scrub (which is kind of a shame because I wanted it!). I have two subs and both list my real age. I got Benetint and Nailtini.


 I'm in the lowest age category and I'm SUPPOSED to get the scrub... I'll let you know if I ever do, seems like my bag got lost in the mail or something, it got shipped the 11th and hasn't moved since the 16th... blah!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fadingsuns3ts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 23, 2013)

Sorry I haven't bothered to post my bags this month. I was kind of depressed about my husband not hearing about his job interview week before last. Then, around Wednesday or Thursday of last week, my older cat Sallee started acting odd. It was subtle at first. Just a bit withdrawn. By the weekend, it became obvious that she was sick. I called the vet as soon as they opened Monday morning. We took her to the vet who said she had water in her lungs. They drained it off and said she was resting quite well. We thought we'd be able to pick her up today. But around 8 am, they called to say she had just passed away. They thought she was sleeping peacefully when they got to work, but then they couldn't wake her up, and they found her pulse was extremely weak. They couldn't revive her. She had a huge growth in her chest, so they suspect it was cancer. She was at least 13 years old. I adopted her in 2002 and they estimated her age at 2 years. My mom always thought she was older than that--5 to 7--which would put her around 16 to 18. I guess that's a long life for a cat, but I was expecting to have her for another 10 years. It really was a shock. Neither myself nor my husband is taking it very well. I can't even think of makeup right now. To make it worse, I have a Birchbox coming in Sallee's name. I also started balling in Kmart tonight when I walked by the Sally Hansen nail polish. (I went there to pick up a new gown as I had buried Sallee at my mom's house in the gown I was wearing at night). Anyway, sorry to blab so much, and I know I am WAY off topic, but talking/writing about it seems to help stop me from pacing the floor and crying. But, I don't know how much I will be reading or posting on here for a while, on any link. I just miss my baby girl (the first pet that was all my own, before my husband came along) and she lived in the house with me. I really do love her! I'll miss you guys too. I'm sure I'll be back sometime. Maybe even sooner than I'm thinking about as I will probably need a diversion.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 23, 2013)

Don't apologize Heather! I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 23, 2013)

Heather, I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your baby Sallee!


----------



## fadingsuns3ts (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no, I hope your bag arrives soon! That is crazy!  (and quick question for my theory on a certain age range getting the scrub... Have you updated your quiz, where they now ask for your birthday instead of an age range?)


 Yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I re-do the quiz every month due to paranoia of ipsy bag non-perfection! Haha


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fadingsuns3ts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm guessing the scrub was more based on skin concerns than age. I lopped off 15 years, fair skin, classic, no hair concerns, dry sensitive skin, and in faves I only chose eyeshadows, mascara, eyeliner, lipstick, lipgloss and BB cream. It's been working well to suit me.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 30, 2013)

Another bit of advice fwiw......don't change your profile constantly, you change at wrong time you'll get a default. Also narrow in more, too many chosen styles and types just begs for a random bag. HTH!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 8, 2013)

this is what Ipsy wrote to me about their matching

" The ipsyMatch algorithm works by taking your answers and inputting into an equation to select the BEST match for you out of all the possible combinations your answers gave. This means that the more answers you give - in other words, the more items you selected per page of the quiz - the more combinations the algorithm has to choose from. Because of this, we find the highest rate of success when users have narrowed down their choices to around 1 to 2 per page (3 if you absolutely must).

You are also correct in that it does have to do with the styles you like. Beyond just the ipsyMatch algorithm, we do take into consideration your product reviews, the looks you've liked, etc.

Please keep in mind that again, even if you do everything within your power to adjust your profile and activities accordingly, we still cannot guarantee you will not receive a product. This is because every month, we generally have 1 to 2 items in our Glam Bags that all subscribers get, not matter what - for example, all subscribers received the BH Cosmetics eyeshadow pallet in their July Glam Bags, regardless of whether or not they had selected eyeshadow in the quiz."

So, the key is not to select too many items on the same page if you are really particular about certain items. 

I also think that certain colors might be tied into your eye and hair color as well.  I have green eyes and I got the purple CAILYN eyeliner - purple makes green eyes pop!  Well, not out of your head, but makes them more vibrant.  I would think iron is great for blue and brown eyed ladies (I also have iron, because I did a swap for something else)

I think with August's bag, the only thing that I really wanted (mica eyeshadow) was not in my bag, but a BB cream was (of which I did not select in my profile).  So, some things are still not quite "right", but I have to say, I have enjoyed my Ipsy's bags very much since I started to subscribe.  I hope that trend continues.

I am not sure age matters.  I have a few friends on ipsy and we are between 40 and 60 years old (yes, some of us older ladies love our makeup!!)  and we get some products that are similar and some that aren't.  I am not sure if taking years off your profile will help - what is that supposed to accomplish?  I am confused here...


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 19, 2014)

I just signed up for my second Ipsy bag so I am re-taking the quiz for each profile over and over trying to ensure that I may get 2 different bgas. I am getting a headache! Lol. I am curious, girls with more than one bag: Did you give your profiles different ages? Different skin and hair types? I am not sure if I should, becuase although i want to try some different things and hopefully get different shades, I DO want things that will work for my age, skin etc.  not sure what else I should do...


----------

